# Fitting Gaslow system but don't want to drill holes...?



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi all!

I'm in the middle of fitting my Gaslow systembut I don't want to drill any holes in the body or skirt.

I've designed and had made a bracket, laser cut from 4mm stainless steel.

.









The idea is that the bracket bolts to the handles on top of the gas bottles, this provides somewhere to mount the filler socket and also keeps the bottles in place.

I had to have 3 made, so I have 2 spare. If anyone wants one I can supply for £20 plus postage.

Distance between mounting hole centers is 340mm.

If anyone's interested please email... [email protected] don't try and PM me as unfortunately I'm not subscribed.

Regards, Dave


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Oh, I can't get the photo to display, just view my gallery or click the blue Photos button below.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd be interested to see this fitted in situ, any chance you could put some photos up of the actual instal?


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hopeto get it installed this weekend, will post some photos then.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Finally got round to fitting them, very pleased with the finished item. (See photos in my album).

The bracket also holds the bottles securely in place.

I have 2 brackets left if anyone is interested, you can email at [email protected]

Regards, Dave.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Why didn't you come up with this bracket BEFORE I fitted the gaslow filler in my van ! would have saved me cutting & filing :lol:


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Just one bracket left now if anyone's interested. (see my photos in my album)

Hurry up as we leave for France on Monday!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dave(andCarol),

does this mean that you have to open the gas locker to fill up? One of the arguments put up for having an external filler is that the filling station can't object to you filling a gas bottle using their equipment. Have you considered this? 
We have the filler cap on the locker door, and have had no problems with filling up - it just looks like we're filling a normal fuel tank.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Yes you do have to open the locker door, but we've had no problems.

Why should a garage object to refilling 'refillable' gas bottles?

Regards, Dave.


----------

